# Shadowbanned by Uber (Uber Eats) by denying me order offers while active for several hours



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

WTF?

Long story short, I took $15 order offer at local McDonald's only to find out they claimed they don't have the order. I texted the customer who knows who I am (delivered several times before) as the only reliable and available late night driver locally as Uber Eats driver to advise and suggest whether he wants to reorder and he said okay.

I force cancelled order and then I waited for hours for the next order offer. It never came until another order offer came in approx. five hours later.

Currently as of writing this post, I waited over one hour for order offers late at night, and it's extremely slow on Friday night which is supposed to be busy.

This is unusual and makes no sense. (I know about pinging but it's like I got banned as suspended for a while to "time out" even if only one driver on duty late night and early morning locally.)

Before the recent weird patterns as described above, I regularly receive the sporadic order offers. Now, it trickled to flatline as dead and slowass.

WTF is going on?

If Uber does something 'cruelly punitive' like temporary or "permanent" shadowban as secretly denied order offers to "time out" reliable delivery drivers (Me at 200+ confirmed delivered orders with 90% rating) for totally legitimate order cancels due to unusual circumstances beyond my control....could be potential for class action litigation for illegal and corrupt practices that also violate labor laws at federal and state (CA, etc) levels.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber throttles you when driving pax. For financial reasons, as well as punishment, although they will blatantly lie to your face and say they do not. From what I've read here, UE is similar, although I do not drive UE so I am not speaking from first hand experience.

Sign up for all the alternative delivery services.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> [....] Sign up for all the alternative delivery services.


I am already signed up with Grubhub, Postmates and Instacart.

Since last June, I have been banned by DoorDash by being fired (deactivation) because of false complaints by insane bad tipping prima donna customer and dumb corrupt management at different McD's that trespassed me for complaining about their constant incompetence involving failure to properly seal hot order bags with yellow stickers.

Besides, per my experience, DD is horrible overall for corruptibly hiding tipped amount until delivery is completed to reveal, punishing with reducing acceptance rate for rejecting execrable order offers that are too far away for appallingly low base pay, having the worst customers with prima donna attitude and frequently bad/zero tips.

I would sue Uber for throttling as an illegal and unethical practice to cause economic disadvantages and disruptions to one's livelihood. It's the only gig job I would do to supplement my SSDI to make ends meet. I am unemployable everywhere (other than gig jobs) due to abject discrimination.

Thx for the advice.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Best of luck.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

It happened to me again. Another $15 order offer then vanished on merchant app end and I force cancelled then got throttled yet again without another order offer...for hours.

Bull$h!t, Uber.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

DeafUberDriver said:


> I am unemployable everywhere (other than gig jobs) due to abject discrimination.


I was going to ask if you are deaf..........then I read your screen name and realized that it would be a really stupid question to ask.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I was going to ask if you are deaf..........then I read your screen name and realized that it would be a really stupid question to ask.


Not a problem.

*Deaf And Unemployed: 1,000+ Applications But Still No Full-Time Job*


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Why not just do your regular UE customers off app... it’s just food... they can just text you.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

DeafUberDriver said:


> WTF?
> 
> Long story short, I took $15 order offer at local McDonald's only to find out they claimed they don't have the order. I texted the customer who knows who I am (delivered several times before) as the only reliable and available late night driver locally as Uber Eats driver to advise and suggest whether he wants to reorder and he said okay.
> 
> ...


can you get government benefits and just not work at all? Who needs this $hit


----------

